# buffed.de und dessen Zukunft



## Salvador (18. Juni 2007)

Servuzius liebe Buffer und gebufften.
Ich war schon vor Zeiten ein regelmäßiger Besucher der "Blasc"-Seite und seitdem sie mit Buffed eine Symbiose eingegangen ist tippe ich immer www.buffed.de in meinen Browser ein. Am Anfang war man ein bischen vom Design verwirrt, was sich aber schnell legte. Nun kenne ich diese Seite hier schon ne ganze Zeit und da wollte ich deren Entwiklung mal oberflächlich festhalten. Zuerst gabs da diese reiesen Datenbank mit so gut wie allen Quests zu Word of Warcraft, dann eine Gegenstandsbibliothek... etc. Im Grunde alles Wow-relevante kann man auf www.buffed.de in Erfahrung bringen. Schon krass. Aber es kommt ja noch dicker. Nun gibts ne Buffed show, nen Buffes cast, ne Mybuffed seite oO HALLO? Gerade hab ich Eure Comics gesehen, die von keinem geringeren gemacht werden als Oskar Pannier und Marvin Clifford. 
Kli kla klong, jetzt packen se die Welt in nen Katon. Denn es dreht sich hier nicht mehr nur um Wow, sonder im grunde um jedes Onlinerollenspiel, und schwups sehe ich bei ner buffed show ein neues Gesicht, welches Herr der Ringe online Kommentiert. 
Ich finds wahnsinnig, was ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt. Ich meine mit Computec Media AG hat man schon einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz und gute Mitarbeiter, aber das was hier geht ist ja ne wahre Erfolgsgeschichte.
Irgendwie freue ich mich sehr für Euch und euren Erfolg in der Szene, jeder kennt www.buffed.de. Würden die Eltern der Spieler auch Wow zocken hätte buffed.de bestimmt täglich mehr hits als google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, nach dieser grandiosen Einleitung meine Frage: Wohin soll das führen? Gibts bald ne Fehrnsehsendung von Euch, oder n Vertrag mit Einslive? Ich bin gebannt gespannt. Weiter so und denkt an mich, wenns dann um die Epix geht....


----------



## Piafra (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo

wie wäre es doch mal mit einer Buffedzeitung oder Zeitschrift?
mit DVD wo Videos, Addons usw. drauf sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hat die Computec Media AG auch gute Erfahrungen. Mal sehen was noch kommt.

mfg Piff


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen vom gesamten Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber eine Sache muss ich dann doch kommentieren...



Salvador schrieb:


> Denn es dreht sich hier nicht mehr nur um Wow, sonder im grunde um jedes Onlinerollenspiel, und schwups sehe ich bei ner buffed show ein neues Gesicht, welches Herr der Ringe online Kommentiert.




Das "neue" Gesicht ist unser regnor, einer der Mitbegründer von BLASC - ist also schon seit Beginn dabei. ;-)


----------



## Salvador (20. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Blumen vom gesamten Team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heureka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum sieht man ihn dann erst jetzt? 
Und an Deiner Stelle hätte ich mich nicht für die Blumen bedankt^^ Denn im Grunde hab ich nix anderes gemacht, als Eure Messlatte mal für alle klar zu machen. Denn im Leben isses wie bei den Spartiaten "...weicht keinen Schritt zurück, es gibt nur eine Richtung..." (wortlaut) 
Und die Richtung zeigt nach vorne! Also Gogo buffe.de - Team da draussen warten noch Encounter, die von Euch bezwungen werden wollen.... wow was schreibe ich heute wieder bildlich.

Und Regnor, das so jemand wie ich denkt, dass Du ein Neuling beim Buffed.de Team bist solltet ihr vielleicht mal so ne Übersichtssparte machen. So wie bei jeder Gilde im Grunde, Gründer, alte Hasen und Neulinge. Keine Ahnung ob sowas auf buffed.de Platz findet, oder überhaupt dahin gehört, aber ich fänds interessant. Immerhin mutieren solch lustige Gesellen wie Zam innerhalb der Szene zu kleinen Buffed-Stars... kommt mir zumindest so vor. Die ganze Hp hat mittlerweile Kultcharakter und ist bei Wow Problemen so gefragt, wie im wahren leben google. 
Lasst Eure Community nicht dumm sterben und zeigt Ihr die neuen (und alten) Mediengesichter von buffed.de, ungeschminkt (dazu zählt auch Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Monolith (20. Juni 2007)

Salvador schrieb:


> so ne Übersichtssparte machen.



Sowas? http://www.buffed.de/info/27/impressum
Oder eine mybuffed.de Übersicht? http://my.buffed.de/
(Mittig ist eine Liste der Profile des buffed.de-Teams)


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juni 2007)

Piafra schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie wäre es doch mal mit einer Buffedzeitung oder Zeitschrift?
> mit DVD wo Videos, Addons usw. drauf sind.
> ...



Gibts doch, nur halt ohne DVD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterTroll (26. Juni 2007)

Also eins will ich mal klar stellen: Buffed-Mitarbeiter ich liebe euch! Unzwar alle (auch die doofen Allies)

PS: Horde for ever !!!!


----------



## TheOneRs (26. Juni 2007)

kann man sich nur anschließen, wurde echt was großes auf die beine gestellt... und ihr arbeitet ja wie ich das sehe auch ganz gut mit giga zusammen mitlerweile (jedenfalls steht hinter WoW auf giga immer was von buffed wenn ich mich recht errinere..) kann mir gut vorstellen das die da was in planung haben, ka halt quasie ne übergreifende WoW sendung mit berichten von buffed oder so... man weiß ja nie!

ach ja... klar ist zam sowas wie ein buffedstar^^ ICH BIN ZAMPARTISANT!!! (zam... ich will was nettes in meinem gestebuch stehn haben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (2. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gibts doch, nur halt ohne DVD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wo gibts das zu kaufen?


@ Salvador Regnor gibts schon immer den gabs auch schon immer in den buffesd shows hast ihn warhscheinlich nur übersehen...


----------

